# First Computer Case Grow



## jbomb269 (Sep 10, 2007)

I decided to grow in a computer case and I was wondering if it can be used properly through the whole growing process up to harvest. This will be for personal use not sale so I dont need a big yield


----------



## ellax (Sep 10, 2007)

not enough room


----------



## Chosen (Sep 10, 2007)

Anything is possible, I have seen some pretty crazy LST jobs not to mention even a shot glass grow around here. Your dry yield would be some crazy low amount like 4 grams.


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Sep 10, 2007)

what the lol


----------



## paddy510 (Sep 10, 2007)

should be able to get a 10-14" plant in a pc case.
if you can keep it short during veg and flower at about 6" you shouldnt have a prob making it to harvest.
a couple of 40w+ CFLs should do alright. i got a 125w CFL that would fit nicely in a pc case.


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya I will use the LST method and I think it will work

I just finished painting the inside, instead of using a computer box I used a old sub box which is a little wider which I think will be good 

I have 2 fans to install but should I do 2 pushing air out or 1 for intake and 1 for outtake ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

watch your tongues. or typing fingers anyway. Amazon.com: PC Micro-Grow Box; Complete System for Growing Plants in a Computer Case: Patio & Garden


----------



## JESSE (Sep 11, 2007)

i saw that same thing in a hightimes but i still havent seen any actuall proof that it will work even if you did flower young as hell i just dont believe it! sumone show som pix!


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 11, 2007)

JESSE said:


> i saw that same thing in a hightimes but i still havent seen any actuall proof that it will work even if you did flower young as hell i just dont believe it! sumone show som pix!


you wont believe what will work? LST?


----------



## JESSE (Sep 11, 2007)

allright someone help make some believers then....if you were going to lst in the case what would you tie the strings to on the bottom of the case??? youd have better luck with weights...or fucking xmas ornaments!lol!


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would just use hooks to mount them in the dirt

Ive seen it done before it does work my friend did it


----------



## JESSE (Sep 11, 2007)

hell...dirt....what could you fit six inch cup +6 inch plant +flower cycle+lights=to damn tall for pc case.


----------



## dannyjw (Sep 12, 2007)

just grow lowryder! they will fit in there fine. if you are making a PC growroom, you can get server PC cases, or any size PC case tbh. a pc growroom is 100% faesible


----------



## JESSE (Sep 12, 2007)

got some proof?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2007)

JESSE said:


> got some proof?




sure, why not?


Hobbyist Grow Box Systems (Small-Medium Capacity + Budget) View attachment 26641


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 12, 2007)

Flowering at 6 inches = 12+ inches at harvest.

I would have to believe LST is the only way to go, and clones. You might be successful without seed vigor.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 13, 2007)

The only reason to grow in a computer is for stealth purposes. What is this other box you are talking about using now? If it doesnt have to be a computer case then why not use a bigger box? Take a look at my thread, this is a lockable box that uses as much room as i can give it under my desk and is very stealthy. 
If your sticking with the box you have now then please continue anyway, i think im as curious as everyone here to see if it can actually be pulled off. Im behind you on this one.


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 13, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> The only reason to grow in a computer is for stealth purposes. What is this other box you are talking about using now? If it doesnt have to be a computer case then why not use a bigger box? Take a look at my thread, this is a lockable box that uses as much room as i can give it under my desk and is very stealthy.
> If your sticking with the box you have now then please continue anyway, i think im as curious as everyone here to see if it can actually be pulled off. Im behind you on this one.


It still needs to be stealth for me 2 that is why I took a sub box apart and used that. It seems to be working fine I have lights installed I will get fans today and try to post pictures

The reason for the stealth is for my mom not to find it lol


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 13, 2007)

it is very important to have the ventilation in the right place, i just fine tuned mine and its working for now, later ill be adding a 125 watt envirolight and well see what happens. I have one hole lower down sucking in cool air and one hole in the hight of the lights to suck the hot air out.


----------



## JESSE (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry fdd i give yo mad respect for everything ive heard and seen from you but those are just veggin they will double or triple soon i dont believe they will fit still.specially not three if you could show one before harvest id envy you forever!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 13, 2007)

JESSE said:


> sorry fdd i give yo mad respect for everything ive heard and seen from you but those are just veggin they will double or triple soon i dont believe they will fit still.specially not three if you could show one before harvest id envy you forever!


 I seriously doubt he's growing in a pc case


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 13, 2007)

ok I got the fans working good


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 15, 2007)

the only problem that I ran into is that the light come out of the fan holes and it is way to bright coming out of the box. Is there a way to cut down on this


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## JayAK47 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have seen grows on other forums done in pc cases...


----------



## jbomb269 (Sep 15, 2007)

more lights and room in this I think 


I just need to find out how to make the lights less noticeable


----------



## Basidia (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen where people have stretched black nylon stockings over the fans to reduce the output of light while still allowing good airflow.


----------



## chuckstoner12 (Sep 26, 2007)

i thought about growing in a pc case but i finally chose not to because it will result in a smalle yeild and i wnated snmething bigger


----------



## kato88 (Sep 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> watch your tongues. or typing fingers anyway. Amazon.com: PC Micro-Grow Box; Complete System for Growing Plants in a Computer Case: Patio & Garden


Yikes... $729!!!

I'll pass.

That is cool though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2007)

kato88 said:


> Yikes... $729!!!
> 
> I'll pass.
> 
> That is cool though.



i've been waiting for that post. just crazy. i guess when are 16 and still live with your mom........


----------



## chuckstoner12 (Sep 26, 2007)

if i would be spending 729$ for growing i would spend it on something that would be able to grow more plants than 1 to 3. but cool...i guess


----------



## kato88 (Sep 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been waiting for that post. just crazy. i guess when are 16 and still live with your mom........


Shit for $729 you could get your own place!

Well, maybe.


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Oct 25, 2007)

can anyone post a design on how to make one coz i would use that its not much but it is something


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 25, 2007)

Its pretty simple, rip out everything inside, put up some reflective material, light proof if you need or want to, reinstall the fan modified with powercord, hang your light with wire, DONE.


----------



## choppers4life (Oct 25, 2007)

post a pic of that stupid effin idea


----------



## marcoze (Oct 25, 2007)

my first grow ever was in a computer case about 5 years ago, just bagseed and 2 CFLs' i got about a half dry overall yeild it was an oldschool tall ass gateway comp, but still a comp case nonetheless


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Oct 26, 2007)

marcoze said:


> my first grow ever was in a computer case about 5 years ago, just bagseed and 2 CFLs' i got about a half dry overall yeild it was an oldschool tall ass gateway comp, but still a comp case nonetheless


did it work and how much did you get?


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 27, 2007)

Mighty_boosh said:


> did it work and how much did you get?


umm read between the lines  he said it was done in a tall gateway and he got about a half dry yield. half meaning half ounce im guessing. and since he got a half i guess that means it worked


----------



## boatrowe (Oct 27, 2007)

wow i wouldnt think that you could get that much out of a comp case thats awsome


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 28, 2007)

boatrowe said:


> wow i wouldnt think that you could get that much out of a comp case thats awsome


well its only 14g's and we dont know if he scaled it out it could be off by 2 or 3g or maybe be more then 14 who knows but with some sog and clones its totally possible i know that.


----------



## marcoze (Oct 28, 2007)

t0k3s said:


> well its only 14g's and we dont know if he scaled it out it could be off by 2 or 3g or maybe be more then 14 who knows but with some sog and clones its totally possible i know that.


 
i scaled it out all said and done -stems (Took all my buds off it was just for myself) and sans stems it was 14.2g.....all i used was 2 30w Daylight CFLs', a couple mylar baloons cut and taped inside out inside, 2 pots that would fit inside the case. i used straight water until the plants had 4 sets of leaves (About 2 weeks maybe a couple days less i forget) then for the rest of Veg i used houseplant miracle grow. When i cut into 12/12 i started using Tomato miracle grow and the buds took ooooooooofffffffff nice and big and dense and LOTS of orange. i flowered for 45 days then went straight water for 3 days then 2 days of complete darkness before i cut. the plants were about a foot tall when i cut, not too many branches because i cut some off due to space (Hell the inside of a comp case aint that big lol).

the buds were niiiiiiice and dense, almost looked like the inside of a pumpkin they had so much orange and COVERED in trichs. very chatty high, tasted smoooth and spicy. No idea what kinda bud it was, came from some north philly bagseed pretty damn decent.

that was my first grow ever, before i even knew there were websites like this around lol. (Did the grow just off of general green thumb knowledge and talkin with a couple old heads lol)


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 28, 2007)

marcoze said:


> i scaled it out all said and done -stems (Took all my buds off it was just for myself) and sans stems it was 14.2g.....all i used was 2 30w Daylight CFLs', a couple mylar baloons cut and taped inside out inside, 2 pots that would fit inside the case. i used straight water until the plants had 4 sets of leaves (About 2 weeks maybe a couple days less i forget) then for the rest of Veg i used houseplant miracle grow. When i cut into 12/12 i started using Tomato miracle grow and the buds took ooooooooofffffffff nice and big and dense and LOTS of orange. i flowered for 45 days then went straight water for 3 days then 2 days of complete darkness before i cut. the plants were about a foot tall when i cut, not too many branches because i cut some off due to space (Hell the inside of a comp case aint that big lol).
> 
> the buds were niiiiiiice and dense, almost looked like the inside of a pumpkin they had so much orange and COVERED in trichs. very chatty high, tasted smoooth and spicy. No idea what kinda bud it was, came from some north philly bagseed pretty damn decent.
> 
> that was my first grow ever, before i even knew there were websites like this around lol. (Did the grow just off of general green thumb knowledge and talkin with a couple old heads lol)


well theres the answer haha sounds like a pretty good grow i might have to try one for fun and see what can get out of it.


----------



## whatapothead (Nov 17, 2007)

i will be doing this with clones very soon

watch for a "whatapothead" PC Grow journal within a few weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2007)

told ya so.


----------



## thetank (Sep 25, 2008)

the last post was '07 but i dont care. you've inspired me. this is the first time ive heard of a PC case grow set up. i got 3 old HP netservers out in the garage gathering dust, i think i jsut might make a grow case outta it. if i do, keep your ear to the ground for it, cause im gonna document EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 25, 2008)

thetank said:


> the last post was '07 but i dont care. you've inspired me. this is the first time ive heard of a PC case grow set up. i got 3 old HP netservers out in the garage gathering dust, i think i jsut might make a grow case outta it. if i do, keep your ear to the ground for it, cause im gonna document EVERYTHING!!!


Those old NetServ cases were great for stealth grows - go find yourself an old NAS cabinet and you'd be super set!


----------



## kimmisan (Jan 17, 2009)

hey there! ive also started a pc case grow myself, i hope you dont mind me jumping in here with a question that you may be able to answer... I'm using 3 cfl's 40 watt etc etc, intake and exhaust 12v dc pc fans. and the little seedlings are drying up on me... to be fair, i just hooked up the fans today, would that have been the problem? too much heat? or are they too close to the light, or are there a million other possiblities?

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## TheBlisters (Jan 20, 2009)

look at mine:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/113971-my-pc-case-grow-box.html#post1382864


----------



## TheBlisters (Jan 20, 2009)

kimmisan said:


> hey there! ive also started a pc case grow myself, i hope you dont mind me jumping in here with a question that you may be able to answer... I'm using 3 cfl's 40 watt etc etc, intake and exhaust 12v dc pc fans. and the little seedlings are drying up on me... to be fair, i just hooked up the fans today, would that have been the problem? too much heat? or are they too close to the light, or are there a million other possiblities?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help !


HI! I'm growing in a PC case right now... by experience, 2 X 40Watt will produce too much heat. I use only one 42Watts and it's ok that way. I think it's enough like. Take a look at my setup, maybe you'll learn from my experience:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/113971-my-pc-case-grow-box.html#post1382864


----------



## DopeForLife (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, I am wanting to start growing in a computer case. I am 16 and still live with mom . Can someone help with with it all, I know some stuff. But I dont wanna make it a failure. Also how many grams can you get from a PC case and how much energy a month will it take. Send me a message at my email, Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2009)

rollitup is 18 and over. sorry.


----------



## Pcmicro13 (Sep 10, 2009)

check out my pc grow it should show all u nay sayers lol


----------



## Spoon420 (Sep 10, 2009)

and heres some more pics for all u nay sayers. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/238259-stealth-pc-grow-case-w.html#post3037643

and ull get more then 4 grams, me and my bro used a smaller case then ^ with a different (shittier) light set up and we got 10gs dry


----------



## Pcmicro13 (Sep 11, 2009)

im looking at about a ounce dry at this point and still 3 weeks to go.


----------



## rawr (Dec 28, 2009)

how did this end up?


----------



## schnepf (Jul 6, 2010)

this is some nice shit. i will deff. be making one. will post some pics before harvest!


----------



## buddha22 (Jul 14, 2010)

*22 Days Veg*

White Widow from seed.
(4) 23w cfls 6500k veg (4) 23w cfls 2700k for flowering about 30 days
Happy frog soil
Fox Farm nutes
18/6
PC Case
View attachment 1044594View attachment 1044593View attachment 1044592View attachment 1044591 Any suggestions?


----------



## celldweller321 (Aug 15, 2011)

JESSE said:


> allright someone help make some believers then....if you were going to lst in the case what would you tie the strings to on the bottom of the case??? youd have better luck with weights...or fucking xmas ornaments!lol!


we have things called power drills these days to solve that


----------

